# Dark Green mixed poop



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

Hi,

We bought a bird from a breeder last weekend. When we got her, she was fat and healthy. One poop while there was watery, but the breeder said it was probably stress from the activity of us all being there. When we got her home, she ate a few things here and there and I noticed her poop was really green. I didn't remember noticing that green-ness at the breeder. But within hours of being home, it was definitely green in the solid and the liquid. As days passed, she ate less and less, and though the super bright green seemed to not be in the watery part of the stool, now her droppings were dark green and getting smaller. And she lost a lot of weight. I figured it was that she wasn't eating enough. We called the breeder and got our hands on the orginal food she was feeding her, and Penny finally started eating again. Yesterday, her poop got bigger and bigger from eating agiain (thank goodness), but it's still a dark green and watery mixed. Not like normal poop that has brownish green solid, white urate and clear liquid. The urate has always been a cream color from the day we got her - not really yellow or green or white. Should I just wait it out and see if eating her normal food will fix the problem? Or take her to the vet? She's eating again (still not touching her favorite veggies though) and has always been drinking all week. 

The major changes she has encountered since we got her are: 1) switch to cooler indoor climate - she was previously housed outside, 2) Smaller cage with no other birds around (she wants out and to be held ALL the time!), 3) five days on different well water than the breeder was using. I switched to distilled about the time I got the new food, so it's hard to tell which was the culprit for her not eating. I will be getting spring water next trip to the grocery so she can get natural vitamins and minerals. 4) increase in handling - we have four kids, all of whom are gentle, but all of whom want to pet her all the time! 5) introduction of a new pellet food - but the new one is organic and not cheap. (Harrisons) 

Do I need to be worried? Take action sooner than later? It has been a week of dark green, watery poop... I don't want to wait too long. But if it's just stress with adapting to the new environment, I'd rather wait a few days and see if the right food clears up some of her issues. Thoughts? Help? You guys are awesome. I've been reading your posts (and looking at way too many poop posts online! LOL!) Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It never hurts to have a well bird exam by the vet after bringing a new bird home. This way you can get an idea of what's normal and healthy for you bird, so that when something is wrong, the vet has what the normal values should be.

The watery poop can be due to stress. Poop color ranges depending on what they are eating. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=10100 this sticky has more info on abnormal droppings.


----------



## Cor (Sep 5, 2013)

I know what its like to be poop obsessed! My tiel has had tummy issues the last couple of months and you feel like all ur doing is checking and comparing poop!! I would recommend a check from the vet, if anything it is peace of mind for you and Penny is getting a health check anyway... Or maybe ur vet would be able to do a faecal test and u dont need to add to the stress by taking Penny to the vet?


----------



## hjmledman (May 12, 2015)

*Update*

Well, great news! I guess the trick was getting her back on the food she loved!! After eating the breeder's food Saturday and Sunday, everything returned to normal. That's so CRAZY! I definitely think I'll weigh her and keep a note of that for future reference. I wished I had done it when I brought her home. The best part of this deal is that her "favorite food" is pellets! I guess she wasn't used to our pellets, and so she was eating seeds more (thus the greener poop). Combine that with drinking more and eating less, and maybe it was all just diet related. I'll keep an eye on it for the next few days, but thanks for the recommendations! A trip to the vet is a good idea...have a great week. :wf lutino:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's great news! But keep in mind, an all pellet diet can be just as harmful as an all seed diet. The best combo is a little bit of both. I always kept seeds and pellets in my cage at all times so the birds had access to both.


----------

